# Faire parler son Mac en Français



## OuiOui (13 Août 2008)

Je viens de voir sur le site mac-gratuit.fr qu'il est possible d'ajouter des voix françaises aux voix programmés de Mac OSX. (Alex sous leopard par exemple) 

Ceci grâce au logiciel Infovox iVox 1.2 et les bons packages de langues (français pour nous  ) mais il y a également des voix espagnoles, italiennes, portugaises, turcs...
Après l'installation il faut redémarrer le Mac, puis aller dans les préférences systèmes et choisir les nouvelles voix, après le tour est joué 

Ce package (logiciel + voix) est en version d'essai de 30 jours, de quoi vous amuser un moment. 

Le tout est dispo ici : 
http://www.assistiveware.com/voicedownload.php 
Bonne soirée à tous en espérant que ça serve à quelqu'un.


----------



## Natouuu (22 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour Oui Oui !

Je répond un peu tard à ton message tout simplement pour te dire que oui ton message sert bien à quelqu'un... J'ai vu que tu n'avais pas eu de réponse, donc maintenant c'est fait... Je vais essayer de vois si je peux utiliser les voix française pour word (convertir un fichier word en fichier) c'est possible pour l'instant mais que avec des anglaises qui sont proposées par défaut...

Je ne sais pas si tu verras ce message vu que ton post date un peu, au pire c'est pas grave !

Bonne continuation !

Natacha


----------



## kalinette (21 Septembre 2009)

perso je cherche le moyen de rendre mon imac vivant 

c'est à dire, le faire parler pour me dire "bonjour" quand j'ouvre ma session, dire "au revoir" quand je la quitte, me demander de temps en tant si je suis toujours là , annoncer l'ouverture d'une application ..

mais je ne sais pas comemnt m'y prendre et avec quel logiciel.

des idées ?


Ici, non, mais on va aller voir dans le forum où Oui Oui aurait du ouvrir son topic, on ne sait jamais !


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2009)

kalinette a dit:


> ais je ne sais pas comemnt m'y prendre et avec quel logiciel.
> 
> des idées ?



Homme 2.0 !




Désolé, j'ai essayé de résister, mais c'était vraiment trop tentant ....


----------



## kalinette (28 Septembre 2009)

oui voila, les ordi son encore trop nian nian, vivement qu'il converse avec nous, là nous serons enfin dans une ére informatique un peu plus interessante


----------



## Damze (29 Septembre 2009)

Et quand ton Mac dira "Et Martine comment elle va ?" Quand Patricia sera là....^^
Perso, j'ai pas envie que mon Mac me parle, même pour dire des choses utiles, mon nabaztag en dit déjà trop !


----------



## spiderfish (1 Novembre 2009)

je viens de le télécharger et installer mais horreur  le mac ne réagit que au commande en anglais et ne répond que en anglais (imaginer l'effet avec la voix de Bruno sans accent ^^) 
si tu pourrais m'aider pour changer l'intituler des commande ou autre se serrais bien gentil merci d'avance .


----------



## gmaa (30 Avril 2010)

J'ai lu mais...
Aucun ne répond pas à la question pourtant simple :
Sur un système français, comment faire vocaliser les messages d'alerte en français?
Le message renvoyé par "Parole" dans les préférences :
*La voix sélectionnée ne parle pas la langue actuelle du système.*
Pour un résultat optimal, 

est sensé donner la solution. *MAIS...*
Pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas de voix pour la langue d'installation française.
Mac OS X (10.6.3) n'est pas encore "localisé" entièrement! Pourtant il sait écrire en français
correct avec toutes les majuscules accentuées indispensables à notre langue.


Par ailleurs je ne trouve pas normal d'acheter un logiciel pour pallier à une carence du système.


----------

